# Roldan, Torrevieja and the surrounding area



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi Folks
Sorry this is my second attempt at getting info about this place Roldan, spelt it wrong in the last thread and I cant figure out how to delete the thread
Seriously thinking of moving over to an area around Torrevieja, have decided to rent long term first so I can get a proper feel for the area. I happened upon places to rent in the above town roughly 30 mins away from Torrevieja. I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with the town, would you recommend it as a starting point, the rentals are very nice for the money?
The same rental in T only allows for very basic places but maybe more research will throw up something, I have a couple of months yet before setting off.
Thank you all


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have no idea about that area, other than it used to be popular with British Expats - and may still be, but since the recession, things have changed. You're doing the right thing by renting and getting a feel tho

Jo xxx


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

May I ask why you're thinking of Torrevieja ? By all means of you love it, then go for it! I've always been intrigued by why it's such a honey pot when there are lots of other places worth considering too - but obviously it's your decision! Good luck


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Roldan is famous for Polaris World, or, should I say, infamous:

Spanish property: Polaris golf resort homes crash to a third of original price | World news | The Guardian

Definitely rent in any area you are interested in, to get a feel for it and the surroundings. You may pick up a bargain, but you will have to live there to know if it is going to be value for money. If the Polaris La Torre development is your objective, have a look on TripAdvisor for some of the comments - some love it, some hate it.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

La Torre Golf is under the Roldan umbrella, rentals are cheap and the properties are very nice. They have heating, which in the winter is a godsend. However, it is quiet. There are many empty properties and not many facilities. It's a little 'out of the way'. The town of Roldan is more typically Spanish, some Brits live there.
I live on a Polaris resort, Mar Menor Golf in Torre Pacheco. Bit more inhabited. 10 minutes from Los Alcazares, which is a big enough playground for me. There's typically Spanish and a "British" bit. We can be in Torrevieja in 30 mins. but we rarely go there, we have all we need here. Rentals on here a bit more pricey. Been here four years and love it.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

samthemainman said:


> May I ask why you're thinking of Torrevieja ? By all means of you love it, then go for it! I've always been intrigued by why it's such a honey pot when there are lots of other places worth considering too - but obviously it's your decision! Good luck


First it was because of the health benefits and I saw a relocation program about the place, as I was thinking where it was I wanted to relocate I just went through loads of different places and that one seemed to be really nice, big but not too big. Had to make up my mind on somewhere and it was popular, somewhere for me to concentrate on tbh. Its fairly central on a coastal way.
Im interested in areas where you would recommend too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dedaneen said:


> First it was because of the health benefits and I saw a relocation program about the place, as I was thinking where it was I wanted to relocate I just went through loads of different places and that one seemed to be really nice, big but not too big. Had to make up my mind on somewhere and it was popular, somewhere for me to concentrate on tbh. Its fairly central on a coastal way.
> Im interested in areas where you would recommend too


Health benefits specific to Torrevieja? I wonder what those are...
I wouldn't choose Torrevieja because it's got too many negatives for me. Too many people, too built up, countryside too dry, not enough Spanish influence, too many businesses concentrating on the foreign customer, but I have been there a couple of times and the British people living there that I met were very happy and considered themselves very lucky to be there.
If I was going to live on the coast I think I'd go to Asturias or Cádiz or Estepona perhaps, but I want is probably very different to what you want.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Health benefits specific to Torrevieja? I wonder what those are...
> I wouldn't choose Torrevieja because it's got too many negatives for me. Too many people, too built up, countryside too dry, not enough Spanish influence, too many businesses concentrating on the foreign customer, but I have been there a couple of times and the British people living there that I met were very happy and considered themselves very lucky to be there.
> If I was going to live on the coast I think I'd go to Asturias or Cádiz or Estepona perhaps, but I want is probably very different to what you want.


Ok youve got me biting :eyebrows:
Its supposed to be the Healthiest area to live in in Europe?

Now you have me off checking your places and Im curious as to what appeals to you in regards living there?
Not very fond of the dry landscape myself tbh, but its all a balancing act.
Also thought that it had a huge Spanish influence compared to your typical expat enclaves.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dedaneen said:


> Ok youve got me biting :eyebrows:
> Its supposed to be the Healthiest area to live in in Europe?
> 
> Now you have me off checking your places and Im curious as to what appeals to you in regards living there?
> ...


Spain is a great country to live in. You've gotta start somewhere. Just rent before you buy, which you are and then if you dont like it, well look around and move

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Dedaneen said:


> Also thought that it had a huge Spanish influence compared to your typical expat enclaves.


I've never been to Torrevieja myself so have no idea what it's like to live there (other than that one of my husband's nieces tried it for a few years and returned to the UK as she hated it), but I don't think I'd describe a place where just about 50% of the population aren't Spanish as having a huge Spanish influence.

Datos del padrón de Torrevieja - Diputación de Alicante


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I've chimed on this before but on the healthiest part of Spain to live climate-wise, it's probably Almería, or the Canaries of course which are even better.

I live in Valencia city - which I love and have just bought a flat here, but as for Torrevieja - my personal take on it was that it wasn't very Spanish at all. In fact it was almost as British as Benidorm (which incidentally I do like - but for entirely different reasons - its great when we occasionally get homesick and need to people watch and have a good laugh!) 

The beach in Torrevieja isn't particularly nice either. I've been through a few times as my partner's parents have a place a few minutes from Torrevieja in Cabo Roig. The beaches are much nicer there, but it's still chock full of British, German and Dutch immigrants. You can buy Warburton's bread in the corner shop and Cravendale milk. There are more pop up curry houses than tapas bars, and as many lucky lucky men as there are local traders. There are also a ton of 'urbanizations' which haven't all been properly finished and look a bit 'fake', are deserted out of season, and have quite high rates of burglaries - particularly around Punta Prima, Cabo Roig and Campoamor. It makes me laugh when people talk about going to 'the Spanish bar at the end of the road - where they serve really nice Spanish food'. It's a novelty in Cabo Roig. I agree about the dry landscape - it really is quite arid. The salt lakes aren't that pretty either.

If you want Britain in the sun -- then go for it and it's true that lots of people love it there, but I think there are so many more wonderful places in Spain if you're not willing to let language issues or lack of Britishness get in the way. If you want a nice British presence but which isn't too overwhelming, try Javea or Moraira - both have gorgeous beaches and are the right size to not get bored, and you can integrate better if you wish to.

I went to the north of Spain over summer (from Santiago right across to San Sebastian) - and loved every part of it - sure it's cooler and more wet - but wow - amazing food, great people, gorgeous countryside, and fresh air.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

samthemainman said:


> I know I've chimed on this before but on the healthiest part of Spain to live climate-wise, it's probably Almería, or the Canaries of course which are even better.
> 
> I live in Valencia city - which I love and have just bought a flat here, but as for Torrevieja - my personal take on it was that it wasn't very Spanish at all. In fact it was almost as British as Benidorm (which incidentally I do like - but for entirely different reasons - its great when we occasionally get homesick and need to people watch and have a good laugh!)
> 
> ...


:thumb:

Thanks I really appreciate your comments, I was hoping to go somewhere where Id have to learn Spanish and integrate into that way of life with some English speaking folks near if I felt homesick on the odd occasion, no way do I have plans to move into a totally English speaking location, why even bother moving over there, thats my pov.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dedaneen said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate your comments, I was hoping to go somewhere where Id have to learn Spanish and integrate into that way of life with some English speaking folks near if I felt homesick on the odd occasion, no way do I have plans to move into a totally English speaking location, why even bother moving over there, thats my pov.



I think most of us agree, although some folk* do* want to live in Britain in the sun. Horses for courses I guess. Spain is a big enough country to accommodate everyone. Cultures, language, ideals etc are very slowly being watered down and amalgamated across Europe I think.


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> I know I've chimed on this before but on the healthiest part of Spain to live climate-wise, it's probably Almería, or the Canaries of course which are even better.
> 
> I live in Valencia city - which I love and have just bought a flat here, but as for Torrevieja - my personal take on it was that it wasn't very Spanish at all. In fact it was almost as British as Benidorm (which incidentally I do like - but for entirely different reasons - its great when we occasionally get homesick and need to people watch and have a good laugh!)
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of this post.

If you want to be able to get British products, British newspapers, go to British pubs to drink British beer and see British sports channels, to socialise with the British and above all to speak only English then Torrevieja's the place for you. Perhaps it is healthy, but I would imagine only out of the town as the town's heaving in the summer.



Dedaneen said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate your comments, I was hoping to go somewhere where Id have to learn Spanish and integrate into that way of life with some English speaking folks near if I felt homesick on the odd occasion, no way do I have plans to move into a totally English speaking location, why even bother moving over there, thats my pov.


I have written before about my experiences in the Torrevieja area. I went with my Spanish husband, an American and an Algerian. We are all fluent speakers (especially my husband ) and have lived here for around 30 years. In the area we were in we couldn't get a Spanish newspaper, we couldn't watch Spanish football in a bar and we were hard pushed to find Spanish speakers in restaurants.
This is a comment of mine on an old thread.


> I've been to the urbanización La Florida a couple of times on Orihuela Costa. One of the most important places around there is The Emerald Isle pub. I've also been to another place on Orihuela Costa near the Carrefour on the N332. My impression was of a population made up almost in its entirety of 55+ european immigrants, the vast majority of which were from the UK and Ireland. These areas were very residential interspersed with pubs and shops geared in the main to English speaking residents. The same could be said of the parts of Torrevieja that we went to. It was difficult to find Spanish newspapers, Spanish tv, Spanish food and to hear Spanish being spoken.
> The British people that I met were very happy with their life there.


Here are some threads that you might find useful. There are others.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/162197-moving-spain-4.html#post1253087

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...location-expat-communities-3.html#post1106122

This is more what I'm looking for in a beach

Arnuero









Here are some threads about the north of Spain which is very different to the south
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/140254-north-spain.html


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

jojo said:


> I think most of us agree, although some folk* do* want to live in Britain in the sun. Horses for courses I guess. Spain is a big enough country to accommodate everyone. Cultures, language, ideals etc are very slowly being watered down and amalgamated across Europe I think.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Sign of a modern Europe :noidea:


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree with a lot of this post.
> 
> If you want to be able to get British products, British newspapers, go to British pubs to drink British beer and see British sports channels, to socialise with the British and above all to speak only English then Torrevieja's the place for you. Perhaps it is healthy, but I would imagine only out of the town as the town's heaving in the summer.
> 
> ...


Woo thank you for the post Ill get around the whole of it asap


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is more what I'm looking for in a beach
> 
> Arnuero
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add that this of course is a very personal preference and it's what I love at this moment in life. To get to these beaches in Asturias/ Cantabria/ Galicia there's often a 10-30 min walk down. Sometimes there's a good path, sometimes it's a scrabble. There are usually no showers, shops, lifeguards, no toilets. It's certainly not everyone's cup of tea and I can see why. It would probably be hell to be here with a 13 year old and imagine getting a 2 year old or the average 75 year old on to these beaches. Then of course there's the weather, not to everybody's taste either...


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Pesky going to live in Spain where I could live in a British, Irish bubble dosnt really appeal to me at all and like you I enjoying places less frequented. Never been one for laying on a beach for two weeks, boring.
As this thread progresses Torrevieja is looking less appealing, maybe Javea or Denia worth a good consideration?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dedaneen said:


> Pesky going to live in Spain where I could live in a British, Irish bubble dosnt really appeal to me at all and like you I enjoying places less frequented. Never been one for laying on a beach for two weeks, boring.
> As this thread progresses Torrevieja is looking less appealing, maybe Javea or Denia worth a good consideration?


Two towns separated by a mountain - but so much more than that!

They are totally different in just about every way. I like to visit Dénia but wouldn't want to live there - & of course many others feel the same about Jávea. Jávea has a more 'open' feel whereas Dénia seems more built up. That's just one difference. 

This shows the population by nationality for Xábia / Jávea - a bit over 50% of the 29,000 residents are Spanish nationals with the rest made up of many nationalities. UK citizens are the largest minority at about 21%. http://www.ajxabia.com/bd/archivos/archivo1727.pdf?nocache=0.314598

Dénia has a population of 42,200. Just over 77% are Spanish & 2.42% are from the UK. The largest minority are German at 2.86%. Friends who live there tell me that it's almost impossible to manage without a reasonable level of Spanish - I guess if you don't have it when you move there, you learn rather quickly!! Ayuntamiento de Dénia - Vivir en Dénia - Estadísticas población - Habitantes por nacionalidad


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Javea seems the easiest to ease into, learn quickly in Denia or starve lol


----------

